#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  mastruberen is echt schadelijk!!!

## hassanou

Ik dacht ook altijd dit kan echt geen kwaad en je hoort er alleen maar positieve dingen over. Maar ik heb echt het tegendeel ondervonden ik doe het al zeker een aantal jaren en niet eens 5 keer per dag 1 keer per dag is al schadelijk genoeg. Ik wil dit gewoon even door geven aan mijn jonge broeders om er echt niet aan te beginnen het klopt namelijk echt dat je last krijgt van je onderrug je gaat indd ook slechter zien bv een zwart stipje in je gezichtsveld en je geslachtsdelen groeien indd ook niet goed en ik had zelfs rare hart kloppingen steeds. je moet het zeg maar zien als een sluip ziekte waar je niet een twee drie iets van merkt maar na een tijdje pas. Ik ben al te laat maar wil het niet nog erger laten komen dus aub voor al mijn broeders please stop ermee en kijk uit daarvoor ik hoop inshl dat ik toch een goed nageslacht krijg. meen het echt uit mijn hart laat het aub ga sporten en blijf lekker bezig moge allah ons vergeven.

----------


## Mezelf_man

zijn er studies die daarover gaan?
hartkloppingen en slecht zien kan toch een andere oorzaak zijn dan masturbatie

----------


## piepdemuis

Lijkt me niet goed? Vooral je gedachten gang?

----------


## leilah24

Mee eens. Het kan niet gezond zijn...

----------


## GescheidenMan29

soms is het niet anders.

----------


## JaquesDeMolay

Onzin, broeders (en zusters uiteraard ook  :knipoog: ) Masturberen is lekker en kan geen kwaad! In Nederland dachten wij ook dat het slecht was...300 jaar geleden! :haha:

----------


## nederlandse jongen 15

het is super lekker en kan gewoon

----------


## stijlvol en eerlijk

> Ik dacht ook altijd dit kan echt geen kwaad en je hoort er alleen maar positieve dingen over. Maar ik heb echt het tegendeel ondervonden ik doe het al zeker een aantal jaren en niet eens 5 keer per dag 1 keer per dag is al schadelijk genoeg. Ik wil dit gewoon even door geven aan mijn jonge broeders om er echt niet aan te beginnen het klopt namelijk echt dat je last krijgt van je onderrug je gaat indd ook slechter zien bv een zwart stipje in je gezichtsveld en je geslachtsdelen groeien indd ook niet goed en ik had zelfs rare hart kloppingen steeds. je moet het zeg maar zien als een sluip ziekte waar je niet een twee drie iets van merkt maar na een tijdje pas. Ik ben al te laat maar wil het niet nog erger laten komen dus aub voor al mijn broeders please stop ermee en kijk uit daarvoor ik hoop inshl dat ik toch een goed nageslacht krijg. meen het echt uit mijn hart laat het aub ga sporten en blijf lekker bezig moge allah ons vergeven.


Dit kan je toch niet menen? Man man man, wat zielig. Misschien kan je nog ergens een kuisheidsgordel kopen.

----------


## Maintje92

Pff wat is er tegenwoordig wel niet schadelijk .... 😴

----------


## DieLeuke

> Mee eens. Het kan niet gezond zijn...


Ohja en jij weet dat. Nou hier heb je een leuke tip. Het is wel degelijk goed voor je want er pompt beter bloed door je geslachtsorganen. Kinders niet te veel rotzooi opnoemen hier en denken dat je iets weet. Zoek het beter op ipv ervaringen op te schrijven.

----------


## Maintje92

Als we alles niet doen wat zogenaamde of miss ongezond en schadelijk is heb je geen leven meer denk dat het allemaal van af hangt hoe je er mee om gaat verantwoord of niet

----------


## cummonisto

2x per dag is acceptabel, meer dan 2x is schadelijk.

----------


## lena999

Gewoon doen . Niks mis mee. Heeft allah ons als geschenk gegeven. Of zoy hij ons testen mmm

----------


## Tjangla

het is moeilijk om et niet te doen...

----------


## Groteman40

Onzin dat t schadelijk is... dikke onzin

----------


## Zhar!!

Ewa wat moet je doen als je niet getrouwd bent te 🙄

----------


## saudie070070

jep idd gelyk

----------


## SchrijverNL

Masturberen is niet schadelijk maar teveel porno kijken wel. Daar moet je mee oppassen.

----------


## Murphy

Kom hier niet met onzin, dokter murphy zal weer raad geven kijk als je je aftrekt kom je klaar en klaarkomen is niet slecht dat is iets natuurlijks als dat slecht zou zijn dan zou neuken ook slecht zijn

----------

